# 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

					Seit 14 Jahren begeistert PC Games Hardware jeden Monat mit neuen und spannenden Themen aus der IT-Welt. Feiern Sie mit uns zusammen unseren Geburtstag und nehmen Sie am Gewinnspiel zu unserem Jubliläum teil. Eine detaillierte Auflistung aller Preise finden Sie in der Ausgabe 11/2014.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Erst mal hertzlichen Glückwunsch für 14 Jahre   
Ich finde das eine echt tolle Aktion. 
Schade ist aber, dass nur Personen mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland teilnehmen dürfen... Eine Erweiterung der Länder auf die umliegenden deutschsprachigen Länder währe wünschenswert, zumal hier ja PCGH ja auch seine Printausgabe verkauft.


----------



## D@rk (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Und wie nimmt man am 1.10 daran Teil ?!
Bzw. was muss in der Email stehen


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich hoffe, dass ich als langjähriger Forenclown endlich mal was gewinne


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



> Und wie nimmt man am 1.10 daran Teil ?!
> Bzw. was muss in der Email stehen



Hast du den Artikel denn überhaupt gelesen? 



> 2.4 Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie eine E-Mail mit dem Betreff  "Gewinnspiel 11/2014" an die E-Mail-Adresse gewinnspiel@pcgh.de  schicken.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel denn überhaupt gelesen?


 
Hat er, denn mit "was muss in der Email stehen" meint er sicher nicht den Betreff, sondern den Inhalt.


Ich finds bissle blöd, dass jeder Fremde auch mitmachen kann. Hätte man nicht in der Print einen code reinmachen können, den man freirubbelt und dann per E-Mail verschickt und sich somit qualifiziert?


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Kann man die E-Mail jetzt schon schreiben, oder erst ab 1.10?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Sehr nett... in meinem Abo-Magazin stand ich müsse in der EMail die Antwort darauf geben an welchem Tag das erste PC-Games-Hardware-Extrem-Heft erschienen ist. Habe stundenlang rumgesucht weil der Eintrag auf Wiki nicht zu stimmen scheint und jetzt schreiben sie eine formlose EMail reicht aus um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Sorry aber da soll man sich nicht veräppelt vorkommen? 

PS: Für den Fall das sich jemand auch auf die Suche begeben möchte, das Heft war scheinbar nummeriert mit Ausgabe 12/2007 aber auf Wiki stand als Datum 19. Dezember 2007 und im Forum wurde für dieses Sonderheft schon Tage vorher über den Inhalt diskutiert, woraus man leicht schlussfolgern kann das diese Angabe eher als Richtwert zu sehen ist. Aboniert konnten es die Leute ja wohl kaum haben bei einer Neuauflage oder?

Hoffe ich konnte damit etwas helfen und viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



> Hat er, denn mit "was muss in der Email stehen" meint er sicher nicht den Betreff, sondern den Inhalt.


Wenn es keine Gewinnspielfrage gibt, dann nehme ich mal an die Adresse wie üblich halt. Aber in meiner PCGH steht die Frage. 



> 3.2 Der Gewinner wird zeitnah per E-Mail an die angegebene  E-Mail-Adresse *oder postalisch* über den Gewinne benachrichtigt und um  Bestätigung gebeten. Bei Einverständnis des Gewinners wird sein Name  veröffentlicht.


----------



## saphira33 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



ischgibdirgleichCH schrieb:


> Erst mal hertzlichen Glückwunsch für 14 Jahre
> Ich finde das eine echt tolle Aktion.
> Schade ist aber, dass nur Personen mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland teilnehmen dürfen... Eine Erweiterung der Länder auf die umliegenden deutschsprachigen Länder währe wünschenswert, zumal hier ja PCGH ja auch seine Printausgabe verkauft.


 
Finde ich auch Schade aber ich denke das hat etwas mit dem Rechtlichen zu tun vielleicht. Man weiss ja nie.



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Sehr nett... in meinem Abo-Magazin stand ich müsse in der EMail die Antwort darauf geben an welchem Tag das erste PC-Games-Hardware-Extrem-Heft erschienen ist.



Schon mal daran gedacht das sie so eventuell die Leute aussortieren die eben das Heft nicht gekauft haben?
Ist grade so mein erster Einfall wenn ich das Lese. Die ohne Inhalt einfach ab in die Tonne.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das sie so eventuell die Leute aussortieren die eben das Heft nicht gekauft haben?
> Ist grade so mein erster Einfall wenn ich das Lese. Die ohne Inhalt einfach ab in die Tonne.


 

Also das wäre schon wieder so dreist, das ich es fast ausschliessen möchte. Ausserdem ist es doch klar das wir in unserer Community zusammenhalten und sich sowas schon vor dem Start des Gewinnspiel's verbreitet!  *Challenge accepted*

Ich tippe eher darauf das sie gemerkt haben, das im Heft auch nirgendwo ein Hinweis auf das richtige Datum zu finden war und es wirklich kompliziert ist einen genauen Termin von vor 7 Jahren herauszufinden für den Heftrelease. Denke hier hat einfach ein Umdenken eingesetzt und es wurde auf die Quizfrage verzichtet, womit jetzt jeder Teilnehmer der eine EMail schreibt quallifiziert ist. 



ischgibdirgleichCH schrieb:


> Erst mal hertzlichen Glückwunsch für 14 Jahre
> Ich finde das eine echt tolle Aktion.
> Schade  ist aber, dass nur Personen mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland teilnehmen  dürfen... Eine Erweiterung der Länder auf die umliegenden  deutschsprachigen Länder währe wünschenswert, zumal hier ja PCGH ja auch  seine Printausgabe verkauft.


 
Das sind soweit mir bekannt die Gewinnspielauflagen vom Computecverlag. Über die wurde sich schon häufig beschwert aber man kann das rechtlich wohl nicht so einfach ändern wegen den Preisen, Gewährleistung und der verschiebung der Planetenkonstellation oder so. Sorry!


----------



## RavionHD (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Als Österreicher wird man leider wieder ausgeschlossen, schade, wünsche den Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## D@rk (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Genau. 
ich wollte nicht wissen wie der Betreff usw lautet 
Hab ja alles gelesen. Dachte nur ob es da irgendwo eine Frage zu gibt oder ob es reicht die Adresse in die Email zu schrieben


----------



## Ion (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Super Sache 
Da mache ich definitiv mit.


----------



## DannyL (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

müsst ihr denn schon wieder alles verraten?

hab die Zeitung seit Samstag zu Hause liegen und konnte noch nicht in das Gewinnspiel reingucken -_-


----------



## PCGH_Tom (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Sehr nett... in meinem Abo-Magazin stand ich müsse in der EMail die Antwort darauf geben an welchem Tag das erste PC-Games-Hardware-Extrem-Heft erschienen ist. Habe stundenlang rumgesucht weil der Eintrag auf Wiki nicht zu stimmen scheint und jetzt schreiben sie eine formlose EMail reicht aus um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Sorry aber da soll man sich nicht veräppelt vorkommen?
> 
> PS: Für den Fall das sich jemand auch auf die Suche begeben möchte, das Heft war scheinbar nummeriert mit Ausgabe 12/2007 aber auf Wiki stand als Datum 19. Dezember 2007 und im Forum wurde für dieses Sonderheft schon Tage vorher über den Inhalt diskutiert, woraus man leicht schlussfolgern kann das diese Angabe eher als Richtwert zu sehen ist. Aboniert konnten es die Leute ja wohl kaum haben bei einer Neuauflage oder?
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte damit etwas helfen und viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel!



Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, die Gewinnspielfrage muss schon korrekt beantwortet werden  Wieso sollte der Wiki Eintrag mit Dezember 2007 denn falsch sein?


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



DannyL schrieb:


> müsst ihr denn schon wieder alles verraten?
> 
> hab die Zeitung seit Samstag zu Hause liegen und konnte noch nicht in das Gewinnspiel reingucken -_-


 
Verstehe dein Problem grade nicht.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, die Gewinnspielfrage muss schon korrekt beantwortet werden  Wieso sollte der Wiki Eintrag mit Dezember 2007 denn falsch sein?


 
Na weil die Ausgabe 12/2007 dann eigentlich im November erscheinen hätte müssen oder? Ist doch immer einen Monat vorher.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, die Gewinnspielfrage muss schon korrekt beantwortet werden  Wieso sollte der Wiki Eintrag mit Dezember 2007 denn falsch sein?


 
Naja, ich hab wie gesagt 2-3 Stunden rumgesucht um auch ja richtig zu beantworten aber im Forum wurde schon vor dem 19. über den Heftinhalt ausgiebig diskutiert, von daher kann es ja schlecht sein das dieses Heft erst am 19. käuflich zu erwerben war... ausser an meiner mutig ins blaue geratenen These war etwas dran und die Leute konnten das Heft vorbestellen und so früher erhalten. 

LG und danke für die schnelle Reaktion!


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Na weil die Ausgabe 12/2007 dann eigentlich im November erscheinen hätte müssen oder? Ist doch immer einen Monat vorher.


 
Nein damals war es nicht üblich aktualität vor zu gaukeln. Die Zeitungen hatten als Nummer noch den aktuellen Monat und nicht den zukünftigen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Oh, damn, hab auch schon mitgespielt, ist allerdings "durch das Heft motiviert" das vor dem 1.10.14...hmmm..


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie?
Wenn man z.B. was gewinnt und das geht kaputt. An wen wende ich mich da zwecks Austausch?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Da gibts ne EMail vom Verlag an die man sich zwecks defekten Geräten aus Abo-Prämien und vmtl dann auch Gewinnspielen wenden kann. Die schicken einem dann einen Rücksendeschein zu soweit ich weiss und dann geht das seinen geregelten Gang.


----------



## saphira33 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das sie so eventuell die Leute aussortieren die eben das Heft nicht gekauft haben?
> Ist grade so mein erster Einfall wenn ich das Lese. Die ohne Inhalt einfach ab in die Tonne.


 


Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Also das wäre schon wieder so dreist, das ich es fast ausschliessen möchte. Ausserdem ist es doch klar das wir in unserer Community zusammenhalten und sich sowas schon vor dem Start des Gewinnspiel's verbreitet!  *Challenge accepted*


 


PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, die Gewinnspielfrage muss schon korrekt beantwortet werden  Wieso sollte der Wiki Eintrag mit Dezember 2007 denn falsch sein?


 
Meine kleine Glaskugel Funktioniert


----------



## lodstyle (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ösis können garned mitmachen?


----------



## saphira33 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



lodstyle schrieb:


> Ösis können garned mitmachen?


 
Nö wir Schweizer Käse auch nicht


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> *Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, die Gewinnspielfrage muss schon korrekt beantwortet werden*  Wieso sollte der Wiki Eintrag mit Dezember 2007 denn falsch sein?


 


> *2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Gewinnspiels*
> 2.1 Das Gewinnspiel beginnt am 01.10.2014 und endet am 29.10.2014.
> 2.2  Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland  haben sowie älter als 18 Jahre sind. Ausgeschlossen sind Mitarbeiter des  Veranstalters sowie Mitarbeiter von Kooperationspartnern (Sponsoren),  die mit der Erstellung oder Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels beschäftigt sind  oder waren.
> 2.3 Unter den Teilnehmern werden die Preise verlost wie sie in der PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 11/2014 vorgestellt wurden.
> ...


Wenn dem so ist, solltet ihr das auch "online" so ausweisen.
Sonst wirkt es, als ob ihr kurzzeitig nur mal ein paar E-Mail Adressen sammeln möchtet.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, solltet ihr dass auch "online" so ausweisen.
> Sonst wirkt es, als ob ihr kurzzeitig nur mal ein paar E-Mail Adressen sammeln möchtet.



Editiert, Danke. Keine Sorge, E-Mail-Farming liegt uns fremd.

BTW: Es lohnt sich das Heft zu kaufen - auch abseits des Gewinnspiels


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Editiert, Danke. Keine Sorge, E-Mail-Farming liegt uns fremd.
> 
> BTW: Es lohnt sich das Heft zu kaufen - auch abseits des Gewinnspiels


 
Sehr gut!
Was ist mit denjenigen die bereits jetzt eine Mail *ohne Antwort* gesendet hatten, ich gehe davon aus die dürfen die gleiche mail + Antwort nochmals senden, oder geht ihre antwortlose Mail trotzdem in den Lostopf?


----------



## Ion (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Dürfen denn mehrere Personen pro Haushalt da mit machen oder das ist auf eine IP beschränkt?


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Ion schrieb:


> Dürfen denn mehrere Personen pro Haushalt da mit machen oder das ist auf eine IP beschränkt?


 
Ich denke mal es ist auf Personen bezogen.
Sprich: Haushalt mit 2 Personen über 18 = 2 Gewinnchancen.
Allerdings vermutlich mit separaten Mail Adressen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Editiert, Danke. Keine Sorge, E-Mail-Farming liegt uns fremd
> BTW: Es lohnt sich das Heft zu kaufen - auch abseits des Gewinnspiels


 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle *beides* unterstreichen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Captn (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> BTW: Es lohnt sich das Heft zu kaufen - auch abseits des Gewinnspiels



Ich will das schon seit Tagen machen, komm aber einfach nicht dazu .


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Mich würde nun ein Aussage eine Redakteurs bezüglich meines obigen Postes doch einmal interessieren.

Ich habe am Samstag bei Zustellung des Heftes beim Gewinnspiel per Mail mitgemacht. Nun lese ich in den heutigen Teilnahmebedingungen von einem Start bei Kioskstart am 1.10.14. Dann ist meine Teilnahme (am Samstag) nun für die Katz oder nicht ?


----------



## violinista7000 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Schade, dass wir in A u. CH nicht teilnehmen dürfen.


----------



## King-of-Kings (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

---Herzlichen Glückwunsch!--- 

so eine zeitspanne muss man erstmal im schnelllebigen pc-sektor durchstehen.


----------



## S754 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch, aber habe bereits nach dem Satz _"Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben"_ aufgehört zu lesen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Mich würde nun ein Aussage eine Redakteurs bezüglich meines obigen Postes doch einmal interessieren.
> 
> Ich habe am Samstag bei Zustellung des Heftes beim Gewinnspiel per Mail mitgemacht. Nun lese ich in den heutigen Teilnahmebedingungen von einem Start bei Kioskstart am 1.10.14. Dann ist meine Teilnahme (am Samstag) nun für die Katz oder nicht ?



Nach dem Gesetz der Serie ist alles vor dem 01.10 so wertvoll wie nach dem 29.10 , also nicht nur für die Katz sondern wohl auch für die Tonne

 Glückwunsch zum Jubeltag


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nach dem Gesetz der Serie ist alles vor dem 01.10 so wertvoll wie nach dem 29.10 , also nicht nur für die Katz sondern wohl auch für die Tonne
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Jubeltag


Bedankt..., na dann werde ich es wohl noch ein 2. Mal raussenden müssen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



> 2.2 Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben





violinista7000 schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir in A u. CH nicht teilnehmen dürfen.


 Das kann ich beim besten willen nicht begreifen warum dies so ist, andere Seiten haben solche Restriktionen gegenüber anderen Ländern nicht.
Ich habe gerade bei den anderen großen Deutschen IT Seiten nachgesehen, bei allen Gewinnspielen können dort auch Schweizer und Österreicher teilnehmen, im optimalfall alle Deutschsprachigen Länder bzw Regionen, nur hier nicht.
Ganz ehrlich, ich frage mich was dahinter steckt, bitte um Antwort PCGH !!!


----------



## Kinguin (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch 14 Jahre


----------



## JeanLegi (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Herzliche Glühstrümpfe  auf die nächsten 14 Jahre


----------



## Tobias88 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch für die 14 Jahre 

Macht weiter so

Alle viel Glück bei den Gewinnspiel

MFG Tobias


----------



## SaftSpalte (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

glückwunsch ... freut mich sowas zu lesen . hoffentlich geht das so weiter


----------



## padawan1971 (29. September 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 14. 
Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem beim Gewinnspiel ... Welche erst Ausgabe ist gemeint die erste offizielle oder die legendäre Nullnummer? Da liegen 4 Wochen zwischen ... Dann muss ich wohl 2 Emails schicken.


----------



## kadney (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



padawan1971 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 14.
> Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem beim Gewinnspiel ... Welche erst Ausgabe ist gemeint die erste offizielle oder die legendäre Nullnummer? Da liegen 4 Wochen zwischen ... Dann muss ich wohl 2 Emails schicken.


 Gab es die "Nullnummer" denn auch am Kiosk? Habe nur was zur ersten Ausgabe gefunden.^^


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Schon 14 Jahre ist es her, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.

Meine erste Ausgabe, die ich damals von der PCGH gekauft habe, war die 10/2003 und die halte ich gerade in den Händen.

Konnte micht irgendwie nicht davon trennen.

PCGH hat mein Leben bis heute geprägt.

Lese jetzt also seit fast 11 Jahren die PCGH regelmäßig, damals noch vom Kiosk.

Mit anderen Computer-Zeitschriften konnte ich mich nie richtig anfreunden.

Seit fast 2 Jahren bin ich mittlerweile Abonnent.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

seit 14 Jahren werden die Schweizer und Österreicher nun schon von Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen, beachtlich


----------



## S754 (29. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> seit 14 Jahren werden die Schweizer und Österreicher nun schon von Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen, beachtlich


 
Eben, wobei gerade viele Österreicher hier auch im Forum unterwegs sind und sicher einen beachtlichen Teil der Community hier ausmachen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ist nun mal leider so, ich meine das wurde hier ja mal erklärt. Ich wünsche trotzdem mal allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und fette Beute


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Egal was für einen Grund man vorschieben mag, es bleibt dennoch nicht nachvollziehbar, dar anderen Seiten solche Ausgrenzungen nicht betreiben.
Bei CB sieht man recht deutlich, das viele Schweizer und Österreicher in deren Forum sind : Mitgliederkarte - ComputerBase Forum
Die Teilnahme an der Karte ist lediglich freiwillig, daher werden auch nicht alle angezeigt, und nicht alle deutschsprachigen Regionen in den umliegenden Ländern werden angezeigt, aber es zeigt deutlich das andere Seiten diese Personen wichtig nimmt.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

PC Games Hardware Extreme ? Oder PC Games Hardware ? Sind 2 Unterschiedliche Hefte.

Weiterhin alles Gute für die nächsten 14 Jahre, macht weiter so, wie bisher


----------



## Klarostorix (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Habe nur die Print angeschaut und natürlich die Mail sofort verschickt, nun sehe ich hier: Start am 1.10.  dann muss ich morgen die Mail wohl nochmal rausschicken


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir in A u. CH nicht teilnehmen dürfen.


 Müsst ihr halt heim ins Reich!   

(:nonazi:, btw.  )


----------



## dressler18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Finde ich auch schwach das wir Österreicher und natürlich auch die Schweizer Freunde nicht teilnehmen dürfen....


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6832359 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich beim besten willen nicht begreifen warum dies so ist, andere Seiten haben solche Restriktionen gegenüber anderen Ländern nicht.
> Ich habe gerade bei den anderen großen Deutschen IT Seiten nachgesehen, bei allen Gewinnspielen können dort auch Schweizer und Österreicher teilnehmen, im optimalfall alle Deutschsprachigen Länder bzw Regionen, nur hier nicht.
> Ganz ehrlich, ich frage mich was dahinter steckt, bitte um Antwort PCGH !!!



Österreich und die Schweiz haben andere rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen für Gewinnspiele. Viele Webseiten machen leider den Fehler die ebenso vorhandene deutsche Sprache gleichzusetzen mit den deutschen Voraussetzungen für Gewinnspiele dieser Art. Du darfst ja gerne mal bei den jeweiligen "anderen Seiten" nachfragen, warum sie auch die Teilnahme für Össis und Schweizer ermöglichen und wie sie die dort geltenden gesetzlichen Regelungen erfüllen. Auf eine Antwort bin ich gespannt. PCGH hat eine Antwort gefunden und die hat leider dazu geführt, dass Össis und Schweizer draußen bleiben müssen.

Aber vielleicht setzst du ja ein Schreiben auf, in dem eine etwaige Haftung alleine von dir übernommen wird? Das wäre doch mal etwas, womit du den Össis und Schweizern helfen könntest.


----------



## radinger (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Österreich und die Schweiz haben andere rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen für Gewinnspiele. Viele Webseiten machen leider den Fehler die ebenso vorhandene deutsche Sprache gleichzusetzen mit den deutschen Voraussetzungen für Gewinnspiele dieser Art. Du darfst ja gerne mal bei den jeweiligen "anderen Seiten" nachfragen, warum sie auch die Teilnahme für Össis und Schweizer ermöglichen und wie sie die dort geltenden gesetzlichen Regelungen erfüllen. Auf eine Antwort bin ich gespannt. PCGH hat eine Antwort gefunden und die hat leider dazu geführt, dass Össis und Schweizer draußen bleiben müssen.
> 
> Aber vielleicht setzst du ja ein Schreiben auf, in dem eine etwaige Haftung alleine von dir übernommen wird? Das wäre doch mal etwas, womit du den Össis und Schweizern helfen könntest.



aber anscheinend gab es bei allen anderen seiten noch nie (und gewinnspiele von deutschen seiten, bei denen auch schweizer und österreicher teilnehmen durften, gab es in den letzten jahren wohl unzählige) irgendwelche probleme diesbezüglich. PCGH hält sich also nach punkt und komma an den gesetzestext (da war wohl ein jurist am werk), in der praxis wärs aber wohl egal, sonst hätten inzwischen wohl auch alle anderen seiten ihre teilnahmebedingungen angepasst...

so, jetzt hab ich nach vielen monaten auch mal wieder meinen senf zu diesem thema beigetragen, eigentlich wollte ichs mir ja verkneifen, aber ärgern tu ich mich bei jedem pcgh gewinnspiel.

btw, die PC Games sieht das wohl nicht so eng, bei deren gewinnspielen nehme ich als österreicher regelmäßig teil, zumindest bei den gewinnspielen, die im heft abgedruckt sind, wird da nie jemand ausgeschlossen. ich habe bei pcgames und sft auch schon einmal jeweils eine kleinigkeit gewonnen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

@Pokerclock; diese passive Antwort mit ausweichenden passiv aggressiven unterton hilf einem ehrlich gesagt genau Null weiter.
Warum sollen Nutzer etwas nachweisen, oder gar in derer Hinsicht Initiative zeigen das ihr euch bewegt, nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbar.
Eure Seite ist die Anomalie in der Angelegenheit, nicht die anderen großen IT Seiten oder die Nutzer hier, dahingehend willst du scheinbar den Spieß umdrehen.
Die Erfahrung zeigt das es bei allen anderen Seiten kein Problem darstellt, dies ist Fakt, ich habe eine Theorie warum man sich hier sträubt, diese behalte ich aber für mich.


----------



## Jeffry (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

@ die Schweizer:
Tausche gerne meine Staatsbürgerschaft mit euch damit ihr teilnehmen könnt.
So eine richtige Demokratie hätte als Deutscher mal was.

Aber nebenbei, als Schweizer mit 4.höchstem BIP pro Kopf weltweit, niedriger Steuerquote, annähernder Vollbeschäftigung, 
vernünftiger Regierungsform, hervorragendem Umweltschutz usw. kann man im seltenem Fall halt auch mal Nachteile haben.


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Jeffry schrieb:


> @ die Schweizer:
> Tausche gerne meine Staatsbürgerschaft mit euch damit ihr teilnehmen könnt.
> So eine richtige Demokratie hätte als Deutscher mal was.
> 
> ...



Nanana, ich würde mich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...

Hab beruflich eng mit den Schweizern zu tun. Weiß nicht wie alt du bist und was du beruflich machst aber ich denke mal die Schweizer die in der Schweiz leben und Arbeiten und das schon länger als 18 Jahre, schimpfen genauso über die Schweiz wie wir über Deutschland. Zumindest höre ich von denen auch nur Gemotze.



> Die Erfahrung zeigt das es bei allen anderen Seiten kein Problem darstellt, dies ist Fakt, ich habe eine Theorie warum man sich hier sträubt, diese behalte ich aber für mich.


 Da wär ich ja mal gespannt drauf... Aber ich würde da nicht allzu viel hineininterpretieren. Es ist eben einfacher zu sagen aus den und den Gründen nicht weil das später rechtliches Kuddelmuddel gibt. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

 Vielleicht können die Schweizer und Ösis auf anderen Seiten mitmachen aber ob man sie da im Fall der Fälle auch Gewinnen LÄSST ist was anderes....



@T freu mich aufs Gewinnspiel. Muß mein Abo auch wieder neu bestellen jetzt. Das hier ist jetzt die erste Ausgabe der PCGH nach meinem Abo was ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



radinger schrieb:


> aber anscheinend gab es bei allen anderen seiten noch nie (und gewinnspiele von deutschen seiten, bei denen auch schweizer und österreicher teilnehmen durften, gab es in den letzten jahren wohl unzählige) irgendwelche probleme diesbezüglich.





			
				ΔΣΛ;6835160 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pokerclock; diese passive Antwort mit ausweichenden passiv aggressiven unterton hilf einem ehrlich gesagt genau Null weiter.



Ich höre bzw. lese diese Argumente nahezu jeden Tag. "Die anderen machen es doch auch." "Solange man nicht erwischt wird, ist es doch OK." Es wäre schon erstaunlich, wenn solche Dinge überhaupt in die Öffentlichkeit geraten würden, da sie nicht unbedingt förderlich für das eigene Image sind. Unabhängig davon ist jeder selbst für sein rechtmäßiges Handeln verantwortlich. Wenn andere Webseiten aufgrund von Unwissenheit oder schlicht aus der oben genannten Argumentation heraus handeln möchten, ist das deren Angelegenheit. Dieses Verhalten dann jedoch als "Norm" anzulegen und dann auch noch zu fordern sich daran zu halten und zu messen, ist - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - bezeugend für fehlendes Rechtsverständnis und ein grob fahrlässiger Umgang eigener Haftung.

@ΔΣΛ

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass gerade du mir den Vorwurf von "passiv aggressiven" Untertönen machen möchtest. Deine Beiträge zuvor zeugen eher selbst von diesem Diskussionsstil. Ich kann mir das Recht herausnehmen den Spieß umzudrehen, da du derjenige bist, der aus einem weit verbreiteten Verhalten, ein rechtskonformes Verhalten machen bzw. letzteres daraus ableiten möchte. Hierfür sind jedoch zwingend weitere Nachweise erforderlich, die von dem zu erbringen sind, der die Behauptung in den Raum stellt. Ich von meiner Seite kann den Fakt nennen, dass in Österreich eine Gewinnsteuer auf Preisausschreiben erhoben wird, die es so in Deutschland nicht gibt.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> seit 14 Jahren werden die Schweizer und Österreicher nun schon von Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen, beachtlich


 
Soweit ich mich erinnere war früher in dem Heften extra eine Nummer für die Schweizer, für die Gewinnspiel-Teilnahme via SMS.

Müsste aber zuerst in den alten Heften nachschauen um ganz sicher zu gehen. ^^


----------



## Flexsist (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich habe an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und ich hoffe ich hab die Frage richtig beantwortet.
Gesucht ist das Erscheinungsdatum der ersten PCGHX Ausgabe, nicht der normalen PCGH Ausgabe richtig?

BTW, ich hab den Online Artikel nicht gelesen. Habs in der Heftausgabe gelesen.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, die Gewinnspielfrage muss schon korrekt beantwortet werden  Wieso sollte der Wiki Eintrag mit Dezember 2007 denn falsch sein?


 @ Tom
Im Grunde bringt einem Dezember 07 gar nichts, da ja speziell nach dem Tag gefragt wird, und nicht nur nach Monat und Jahr.   
Und da gibt es eben ein Problem bei Wikipedia. Denn das Datum wurde mal wieder geändert. Ob es stimmt...?! 
â€žPC Games Hardwareâ€œ â€“ Versionsunterschied â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## kadney (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

So, bin gerade dabei die E-Mail zu schreiben, muss da eigentlich schon die Anschrift mit rein? Oder wirklich nur die Antwort auf die Frage?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Man könnte meinen das es vielleicht auch noch andere und häufig näherliegende Quellen als Wikipedia gibt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wenigstens Österreicher hättet ihr auch noch teilnehmen lassen können 

Finde das echt enttäuschend, ihr habt auch haufenweise Kunden in Ö.


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Habe gerade durch zufall gesehen, dass wer den Wikipedia Beitrag geändert hat für die PCGH Extreme :
> â€žPC Games Hardwareâ€œ â€“ Versionsunterschied â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Er schreibt das es ein anderer Tag war und bezieht sich auf eine Quelle aus dem Forum hier :
> ...


Guten Morgen!  -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...m-grossen-gewinnspiel-teil-7.html#post6836217


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

kann auch gelöscht werden


----------



## kadney (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> hast ja recht warst 4 Stunden früher dran
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wollte einer so die Konkurrenz aussschalten indem er vorher einen Falschen Tag angegeben hatte. Also Leute gibt es.
> Der jetztigen Quelle vertraue ich


Naja, dauert eigentlich keine 10-15 Minuten, um die Lösung zu finden. Ob man den Leuten jetzt auch noch diese Arbeit abnehmen muss.. ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



kadney schrieb:


> Naja, dauert eigentlich keine 10-15 Minuten, um die Lösung zu finden. Ob man den Leuten jetzt auch noch diese Arbeit abnehmen muss.. ich weiß ja nicht.



Wikipedia kann man nie zu 100% trauen.

Also habe ich mich selber auf die suche gemacht.

Und was gefunden mit einem netten Foto der damaligen PCGH Redaktion


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

@Pokerclock, ich sags mal ganz deutlich, informiere dich mal wie es andere Seiten machen, und es wird sich bei dir ein großer AHAAA-Effekt einstellen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Aber das wirst du natürlich niemals machen, das wissen wir alle, dafür ist der Piefke-stolz zu groß.
Solange wir alles für euch machen müssen, ist diese Diskussion reine Zeitverschwendung, ihr wollt einfach euren Nutzern gar nicht entgegen kommen.
Zum Glück sind andere Seiten nicht dermaßen stur.


----------



## freieswort (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

kaufen darf ein ausländer eure zeitschrift und ein abo abschließen auch
aber an einem gewinnspielen dürfen sie nicht teilnehmen
klingt nach doppelmoral


----------



## radinger (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich höre bzw. lese diese Argumente nahezu jeden Tag. "Die anderen machen es doch auch." "Solange man nicht erwischt wird, ist es doch OK." Es wäre schon erstaunlich, wenn solche Dinge überhaupt in die Öffentlichkeit geraten würden, da sie nicht unbedingt förderlich für das eigene Image sind. Unabhängig davon ist jeder selbst für sein rechtmäßiges Handeln verantwortlich. Wenn andere Webseiten aufgrund von Unwissenheit oder schlicht aus der oben genannten Argumentation heraus handeln möchten, ist das deren Angelegenheit. Dieses Verhalten dann jedoch als "Norm" anzulegen und dann auch noch zu fordern sich daran zu halten und zu messen, ist - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - bezeugend für fehlendes Rechtsverständnis und ein grob fahrlässiger Umgang eigener Haftung.
> 
> @ΔΣΛ
> 
> Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass gerade du mir den Vorwurf von "passiv aggressiven" Untertönen machen möchtest. Deine Beiträge zuvor zeugen eher selbst von diesem Diskussionsstil. Ich kann mir das Recht herausnehmen den Spieß umzudrehen, da du derjenige bist, der aus einem weit verbreiteten Verhalten, ein rechtskonformes Verhalten machen bzw. letzteres daraus ableiten möchte. Hierfür sind jedoch zwingend weitere Nachweise erforderlich, die von dem zu erbringen sind, der die Behauptung in den Raum stellt. Ich von meiner Seite kann den Fakt nennen, dass in Österreich eine Gewinnsteuer auf Preisausschreiben erhoben wird, die es so in Deutschland nicht gibt.



Ich habe mich jetzt tatsächlich kurz über diese gewinnspielsteuer in österreich schlau gemacht:
https://www.wko.at/Content.Node/branchen/oe/sparte_iuc/Werbung-und-Marktkommunikation/Abgabenaenderunsgesetz_2011_%28Gluecksspielabgabe_fuer_Gewin.html
Archiv « wirtschaftsblatt.at

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würde diese steuer für euch erst schlagend werden, wenn österreicher in einem kalenderjahr bei euch preise im wert von mehr als 10.000 Euro gewinnen, also ein extrem unwahrscheinlicher fall.

Und selbst wenn man absolut kein risiko eingehen will, lässt sich das problem leicht lösen, indem man bei jedem gewinn eines österreichers den warenwert (geschätzt, was ausreichend ist) in eine liste einträgt und falls sich der gesamtbetrag wirklich den 10.000 Euro nähern sollte, kann man immer noch zum ende eines kalenderjahres die teilnahmebedingungen für das restliche jahr befristet anpassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Jahresbetrag. Alle Redaktionen zusammen genommen, können diesen Betrag durchaus übersteigen.

EDIT

Es sind ja nicht nur die Kosten für die Steuer. Steuererklärung, Verwaltung und Buchhaltung erledigen sich nicht von selbst und schon gar nicht kostenlos. Die gewinnspiele hier können auch nur veranstaltet werden, weil die Gewinne gesponsert werden. Die Motivation ein Gewinnspiel zu veranstalten sinkt deutlich, wenn zusätzliche Kosten damit verbunden sind. Und dann haben wir immer noch nicht die zivilrechtlichen Fallstricke abgehakt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Jahresbetrag. Alle Redaktionen zusammen genommen, können diesen Betrag durchaus übersteigen.


 
also darf pcgh uns nicht mehr mitspielen lassen weil pcg darf?


----------



## Savant2k14 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich finde es ein bisschen Schade, dass gleich im zweiten Post die Lösung verraten wird. So ist das doch kein Gewinnspiel, Kinners... Nööö, nööö, nööö! Ich geh nu zu Frau Hansen und trink mir ein Likörcheeen. Prohooost!


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Savant2k14 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ein bisschen Schade, dass gleich* im zweiten Post* die Lösung verraten wird. So ist das doch kein Gewinnspiel, Kinners... Nööö, nööö, nööö! Ich geh nu zu Frau Hansen und trink mir ein Likörcheeen. Prohooost!


 
Du meinst den 1.10. ?

Naja ein Tag und ein Monat reicht nicht.

Vielleicht ist es der 1.10.1967 ?
Oder doch lieber den 1.10.1897 ?

Außerdem wer sagt den, dass der 1.10 richtig ist?

Am besten ist du fragst einen der sich damit auskennt.
Ich empfehle dir Professor Google im Internet.
Der kann dir bestimmt bei der Lösung des Rätsels weiterhelfen


----------



## Niza (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch zum 14 Jährigen bestehen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und erfolg:

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## consumer (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 14 jährigen Jubiläum!

Ich habe seit der 04/2001 jede Ausgabe gekauft und bis auf ein paar wenige noch alle aufbewahrt.
In den Kernthemen habt ihr euch seitdem immer weiter verbessert und detaillierter getestet.
Am orginellsten fand ich das Grafikkarten Quartett und das Poster 11 Jahre 3D Beschleunigung 
das ich heute nochmal aufgefaltet habe.


----------



## Savant2k14 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wenn ich mal raten dürfte, können wir am Besten zum Jubiläum gratulieren, indem wir fleißig die neuen Hefte und Sonderhefte kaufen - nicht wahr?  Dies wollte ich am Samstag auch gleich erledigen. Allerdings hatte unserer lokaler REWE-Markt weder das Sonderheft, noch die normale Ausgabe da. Skandal! Nachdem ich der (armen) Kassenkraft und danach dem zuständigen Filialleiter erklärt hatte, wie wichtig dieses Magazin für mich sei, und das es zudem noch Jubiläum hätte, versprach der Chef vom Dienst mir hoch und heilig, bei der nächsten Lieferung beides vorrätig zu haben. Dadurch ließ ich mich dann besänftigen. Am kommenden Montagabend werde ich dann einmal schauen, ob der Schlingel sein Wort gehalten hat. Und wehe, wenn ich vor einem Regal ohne PCGH stehe... *beginntlangsamThorsHammerimKreiszuschwingen*


----------



## DannyL (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch auch von mir.

@Savant2k14

Ein Abo hilft, das Heft kam auch vor dem Kiosk-Termin zum Wochenende an 

Teilgenommen habe ich auch, drücke auch allen Teilnehmern die Daumen


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Hab nun auch mal teilgenommen. Klasse Gewinnspiel PCGH!


----------



## keinnick (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

_"Die E-Mail muss die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage "An welchem Tag erschien das erste PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Heft?"_

Das erste "PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Heft" oder die erste PCGH (schließlich gehts hier um 14 Jahre PCGH)? Ich bitte um eine kurze Info, danke!


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wann werden die Gewinner eigentlich bekanntgegeben und "falls" man gewinnt wie lange hat man zeit sich zu melden?


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Da ja Einsendeschluss war.... 19.12.2007.


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da ja Einsendeschluss war.... 19.12.2007.


 
Wie meinste das jetzt ?


----------



## dsdenni (31. Oktober 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wie meinste das jetzt ?



Ist die Lösung des Gewinnspiels


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



> Wann werden die Gewinner eigentlich bekanntgegeben und "falls" man gewinnt wie lange hat man zeit sich zu melden?





> Das Gewinnspiel beginnt am 01.10.2014 und endet am 29.10.2014.


 
 Nu wartet doch einfach mal ein paar Tage, es müssen ja erstmal die fehlerhaften Antworten raus, dazu gibt es bestimmt auch Doubletten  und dann muss man ja noch jemanden dazu bewegen die Lottofee zu spielen.


> 3.3 *Bestätigt ein Teilnehmer die Annahme des Gewinns nicht innerhalb einer Frist von 2 Wochen*, verfällt der Gewinn.


 Ja Teilnahmebedingungen liest man ja nicht durch


----------



## zeroz (3. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Und wie war die Lösung. XD


----------



## 78rTiger (3. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Oh mann ich Dumbatsch, hatte zwar teilgenommen, aber erst jetzt gelesen dass nur Leute aus Deutschland teilnehmen dürfen .

Naja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Trotzdem viel Glück an alle und dem PCGH-Team alles Gute .


----------



## Ion (3. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wird es denn eine Liste mit den Gewinnern geben?


----------



## Marcimoto (3. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Gab es die jemals? 
Nicht, dass ich mich erinnern könnte.

Es wäre aber schön zu wissen, wann die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



zeroz schrieb:


> Und wie war die Lösung. XD



Wolpertinger

 Wenn es eine Liste geben sollte dann eh nur auf freiwilliger Basis, man wird ja gefragt ob man in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt werden will


----------



## Marcimoto (3. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wolpertinger


 
Verdammt!! Ich habe Yeti getippt


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Die Antwort zur Gewinnspielfrage war richtig. 
Wann zieht denn die hübsche Lottofee die Gewinner?


----------



## zeroz (4. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Oh, Mist ich habe was v. Chr. getippt. Eine Liste wäre keine so gute Idee XD.


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Von Chris wollte doch ohnehin keiner etwas wissen, zumal der schon seit längerem "banned" ist.


----------



## Mario2002 (5. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Habe auch richtig getippt.
Wann wird man denn, falls man etwas gewonnen hat spätestens benachrichtigt?


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (9. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Is das Gewinnspiel nun schon durch?^^


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Man schweigt sich über dieses Thema aus.


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (13. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

hach ja^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Man schweigt sich über dieses Thema aus.


 Hat wohl ein Ausländer gewonnen, der ein wenig getrickst hat, und deshalb wird hier der Mantel des schweigens verbreitet


----------



## zeroz (13. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Das ist die neue Foltertaktik .


----------



## Born2BeAzz (13. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie so oft meine Mails abgerufen wie letzte Woche...


----------



## Ion (13. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wäre schön zu wissen ob die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt wurden. Namen müssen ja keine genannt werden.
So ist das blöd, da weiß man nicht ob nun was gewonnen hat oder nicht


----------



## HeinzNeu (14. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6956313 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wohl ein Ausländer gewonnen, der ein wenig getrickst hat, und deshalb wird hier der Mantel des schweigens verbreitet


Echt jetzt? Ich dachte,  Ausländer dürfen gar nicht mitmachen. Sogar die Ostmärker und die Schweizer waren außen vor.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Darum habe ich ja geschrieben "der ein wenig getrickst hat", denn diese lächerlichen "Deutsche an die Macht"-Beschränkungen kann man mit etwas Fantasie umgehen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (14. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Also tricksen geht gar nicht.
Die Teilnahme kann man zulässigerweise auf die Bewohner deutschen Bodens beschränken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Dann hast du nachweisbar weniger Fantasie als ich 
Klar geht das, man muss nur wissen wie, aber das sage ich lieber hier nicht weil das würde nur wieder die Moderatoren aus deren Nachmittagsschlaf wecken


----------



## HeinzNeu (14. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Meine Fantasie oder Kreativität endet an den Grenzen des Erlaubten.


----------



## Born2BeAzz (18. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es euch geht aber ich habe 3 Theorien:
1. Das Gewinnspiel wurde ordnungsgemäß beendet aber keiner der Gewinner darf bzw. möchte sich hier outen. 
2. Es gibt irgend eine Form von Komplikation und deshalb stehen die Gewinner noch nicht fest. Und 
3. Das Gewinnspiel wurde aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen abgebrochen (wobei ich mir das wirklich nicht vorstellen kann / will).


----------



## HeinzNeu (18. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn von verantwortlicher Seite mal eine Info zu der im Raume stehenden Frage kommen würde. Dann schießen auch keine Spekulationen mehr ins Kraut.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ja, was ist denn nun ,liebe Redaktion, mit den Gewinnern ?


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (18. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

misteriös^^


----------



## zeroz (18. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich muss wohl die NSA oder BND beauftragen XD. Die kriegen bestimmt was raus.


----------



## ValarDohaeris (18. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Hardcoremetal84 schrieb:


> misteriös^^


 
Auf jeden Fall ... ô.Ó


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



zeroz schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl die NSA oder BND beauftragen XD. Die kriegen bestimmt was raus.



Im letzteren Fall wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Die konnten bis heute nicht rausfinden, ob der (ehemalige) General Kießling schwul ist (wer kennt noch die Sprüche: Besser ein kalter Rießling als ein warmer Kießling).


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich vermute die Redaktion hat sich die Gewinne selbst unter den Nagel gerissen und sind alle damit beschäftigt die neuen Sachen zu verbauen und zu testen


----------



## Joshy875 (21. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich habe mal eine mail an die Redaktion geschrieben, falls ich was rausbekomme melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Born2BeAzz (21. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Joshy875 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine mail an die Redaktion geschrieben, falls ich was rausbekomme melde ich mich nochmal.


 
Hm, auf die Idee bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen... Bin mal gespannt, (ob) was zurück kommt!


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Born2BeAzz schrieb:


> Hm, auf die Idee bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen... Bin mal gespannt, (ob) was zurück kommt!


 
 Ganz einfach, nix.


----------



## ProdigyWB (24. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Weiß einer was neues???


----------



## Ion (24. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



ProdigyWB schrieb:


> Weiß einer was neues???



Ich habe intern mal eine Anfrage raus geschickt 
Momentan haben die Jungs von PCGH ganz andere Sorgen, denn die neue Webseite + Forum funktionieren z. T. noch nicht wie gewünscht.

Sobald ich was neues weiß, werde ich es euch natürlich direkt mitteilen. Bis dahin habt bitte etwas Geduld (auch wenn es schwer fällt)


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich hatte auch mitgemacht und hatte noch nicht mal eine Bestätigung bekommen .. Jetzt will ich auch wissen wer der Player im Haus ist .


Gruß


----------



## Marcimoto (24. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe intern mal eine Anfrage raus geschickt
> Momentan haben die Jungs von PCGH ganz andere Sorgen, denn die neue Webseite + Forum funktionieren z. T. noch nicht wie gewünscht.
> 
> Sobald ich was neues weiß, werde ich es euch natürlich direkt mitteilen. Bis dahin habt bitte etwas Geduld (auch wenn es schwer fällt)



Danke für die Info, ich hätte ja Gefällt mir gedrückt, aber das geht ja nicht mehr *grrr* 

Jedenfalls weiß man nun, dass es schlichtweg noch keine Gewinner zu geben scheint, auch irgendwie beruhigend


----------



## dgcss (25. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Theorie 4 Der Praktikant hat die Gewinne geklaut.
Theorie 5 Der Weihnachtsmann war besoffen und dachte die wären für weihnachten
Theorie 6 die Kinox betreiber waren verantwortlich für das gewinnspiel

Abwarten und Tee trinken  Hier kam auf jeden fall nix an


----------



## tsd560ti (25. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Bei mir kam auch noch nix, so ne Hardware geben die nichtmal in ein Gewinnspiel


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (27. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten seitens PCGH? Schließlich hauen Sie ja schon das nächste Gewinnspiel raus.


----------



## LTB (27. November 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Vermutlich wissen sie die Antwort selber nicht bzw. können sich nicht einigen was die richtige Antwort ist


----------



## TroyMC (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich finde es schade, dass es immernoch keine Informationen zum aktuellen Stand des Gewinnspiels gibt. Ich lasse mir ja einreden eine Woche nach Teilnahmeschluss zu warten, um eventuelle Teilnehmer per Post am letzten Tag nicht auszuschließen, aber ein ganzes Monat? Von einem professionellen Team erwartet man sich was anderes.


----------



## ValarDohaeris (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich hab ja inzwischen den Verdacht, dass MSI vergessen hat den Hauptgewinn bei PCGH abzuliefern, die nächsten 3000-MSI-Karten jetzt aber erst mal an Mindfactory gehen (müssen), damit die ihre abertausenden Bestellungen bedienen können ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wer erwartet denn jetzt noch eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung, sie haben doch schon eure ganzen Daten die sie verkaufen konnten


----------



## PCGH_Tom (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Keine Sorge. Die Gewinne gehen noch an die glücklichen Gewinner raus. Dazu müssen aber erstmal alle Preise bei uns eintreffen


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die Gewinne gehen noch an die glücklichen Gewinner raus. Dazu müssen aber erstmal alle Preise bei uns eintreffen



Aber, die Gewinner sind schon gezogen und benachrichtigt oder erst wenn alle Preise da sind werden sie gezogen und benachrichtigt? Könnte man fast so oder so lesen


----------



## PCGH_Tom (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Gezogen aber noch nicht benachrichtigt


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ah, super, danke dir für die Info! Kann ich ja noch weiter hoffen....


----------



## Marcimoto (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ein Wunder! Ein Weihnachtswunder, endlich gibt es eine offizielle Stellungnahme 
Danke dafür!


----------



## ValarDohaeris (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die Gewinne gehen noch an die glücklichen Gewinner raus. Dazu müssen aber erstmal alle Preise bei uns eintreffen


Hey Tom, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! *gefällt mir button such* 
Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung also tatsächlich nicht so daneben ...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



MarCy schrieb:


> Ein Wunder! Ein Weihnachtswunder, endlich gibt es eine offizielle Stellungnahme


Nicht   _Das Wunder von Manhattan _sondern* Das Wunder von Fürth*....
Also besteht noch Grund zur Hoffnung.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Die haben den Fehler gemacht und mit DHL versendet 
Oder der letzte Reviewer kriegt sein Sample nicht mehr zusammengepfrimelt


----------



## zeroz (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Hoffen wir mal das es dieses Jahr noch was wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Gibts zum Nikolaus dann die Info wann die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden?


----------



## Heimomat (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich putze dann schon mal die Stiefel.


----------



## ValarDohaeris (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Oh Jungs die Rückmeldung ist doch jetzt raus, was wollt ihr eigentlich? 
Wenn die zugesagten Gewinne von Seiten der Hersteller nicht eintreffen, was bitte soll PCGH dann machen?
Böse mit dem Finger gewackelt haben werden sie wohl schon, darauf könnt ihr sicherlich Gift nehmen.
Also jetzt entspannt zurücklehnen und zu den bereits verstrichenen Wochen eben noch die ein oder andere zusätzlich in Kauf nehmen - so what?
Ist ja nicht so, als ob man nach 6 Wochen den Gewinn teilweise bezahlen müsste, nein - es ist nach wie vor ein Geschenk!


----------



## zeroz (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Habe noch nie was gewonnen :''(.


----------



## HeinzNeu (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die Gewinne gehen noch an die glücklichen Gewinner raus. Dazu müssen aber erstmal alle Preise bei uns eintreffen



Also,.... das wundert mich. Es fällt mir ehrlich gesagt schwer, das zu ... "verinnerlichen"

Bierjunge, hängt!


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

es ist schon verwunderlich wie lange sowas dauern kann ...


----------



## HeinzNeu (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Lasst Euch nix erzählen!


----------



## PCGH_Tom (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Lieber Heinz. Doppelt natürlich,

aber zurück zum Thema; Gewinnbenachrichtigungen gehen diese Tage raus. Die Preise dann entsprechend nach Rückmeldung der Gewinner.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Die Tage die jetzt zwischen Weihnachten/Silvester lagen oder jetzt nach Neujahr?


----------



## zeroz (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

XD, ich geh mal von nach dem 5 Jan. aus.  Und natürlich allem frohes Neues unso...


----------



## Mattex (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Man kann doch auch einfach die Preise mit den Preisen des Gewinnspiels zum 20-jährigen-Jubiläum verschicken


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Is das Gewinnspiel jetz nun schon durch?


----------



## Mario2002 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Hardcoremetal84 schrieb:


> Is das Gewinnspiel jetz nun schon durch?



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## HeinzNeu (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Von den Gewinnbenachrichtigungen hat man offenbar noch immer nichts gehört. 
Ich finde, das Wort "peinlich" ist schon nicht mehr ausdrucksstark genug, um diese Situation zu beschreiben. Sich auf Dritte zu berufen, die angeblich noch keine Preise geliefert hätten, dürfte m.E. völlig unerheblich sein. Wenn diese nicht liefern wollen oder können, berührt das nicht das Versprechen von PCGH.


----------



## Heimomat (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich würde mal sagen sie warten bis alles da ist um dann auch jedem Gewinner etwas geben zu können. Die MSI Karten hatten ja auch eine gewisse Wartezeit ( Lieferzeit) für den  Endkunden, nur als Beispiel.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Heimomat schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen sie warten bis alles da ist um dann auch jedem Gewinner etwas geben zu können. Die MSI Karten hatten ja auch eine gewisse Wartezeit ( Lieferzeit) für den  Endkunden, nur als Beispiel.



Ja schon, nur Teilnahmeschluss war am 29.10.2014. Ich kann nix verlosen von dem ich gar nicht weiß ob und wann ich es erhalte, oder?  Mir ist es relativ egal aber einen sonderlich professionellen Eindruck macht das ganze (für mich als Außenstehenden) nicht.


----------



## longtom (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja schon, nur Teilnahmeschluss war am 29.10.2014. Ich kann nix verlosen von dem ich gar nicht weiß ob und wann ich es erhalte, oder?  Mir ist es relativ egal aber einen sonderlich professionellen Eindruck macht das ganze (für mich als Außenstehenden) nicht.



Sehe ich auch so .


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ein offizielles Statement  (zumindest ein ungefährer Zeitraum + Post im Forum wenn die Gewinnbenachrichtigungen raus sind) wäre zumindest angebracht - klar hat man kein Recht bei Gewinnspielen über die Dauer zu meckern, allerdings ist der Einsendeschluss wie schon gesagt wurde eine ganze Ewigkeit her.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich versuch's mal freundlicher anzufragen...darf man (also ich) noch auf die MSI 970 hoffen oder sind alle mittlerweile ausgelost und angeschrieben?


----------



## Born2BeAzz (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Also am 30.01. werde ich 30 Jahre alt. Es ist zwar sehr nett von euch aber das ist doch kein Grund, alles so lang heraus zu zögern. Es bringt doch nur Unglück, wenn jemand zu früh gratuliert!?! Geschenke kann man das ganze Jahr bedenkenlos entgegen nehmen... 😉


----------



## ValarDohaeris (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Hey Tom,
meinst du, du könntest dich in den kommenden Tagen nochmal kurz mit dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge melden? Die letzte Info ist annähernd 3 Wochen alt und noch ist nicht wirklich bekannt (geworden), ob das GS inzwischen offiziell "beendet" wurde. Dank dir.


----------



## HighGrow22 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Hmmm, ich finde die ganze sache inzwischen wirklich sehr seltsam ....


----------



## Niza (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wie cool, dass erste mal in meinem Leben was gewonnen .

Danke euch PCGH und Listan für das BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800Watt Netzteil .

Ich habe mich sehr  darüber gefreut, als ich das Paket in meinen Händen hielt .

Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Gewinner .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## HeinzNeu (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ja, super. Die MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 980 ist ein schöner Gewinn nach fast 7 Jahren Abo und Boardie. Ich habe sehr darüber gefreut.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Viel Spaß, sind tolle Sachen!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Hell yeah! 

Leser der ersten Stunde und ständiger Begleiter des Forums - endlich wurde auch ich dafür belohnt, so lange treu zu sein. ^^ Habe heute aus heiterem Himmel von meiner Mutter Nachricht bekommen, das bei ihr in der Garage jemand ein Päckchen abgelegt hat für mich. Als ich dann bei ihr vorbeiging, habe ich mich erstmal gewundert, da ich aktuell nix bestellt habe und das Paket ziemlich groß schien. Als ich dann auf dem Lieferschein, schon durch die Klarsichthülle durch, "Ihre Teilnahme am PCGH Gewinnspiel" gelesen habe, bin ich erstmal vor Freude im Dreieck gesprungen. Ich gewinne normal nie etwas obwohl ich wirklich oft in meinem Leben bei sowas mitgemacht habe. Ich glaube mein letzter Gewinn liegt etwa 15 Jahre zurück und das waren ein Konsolenspiel sowie ein Malkasten, die ich bei einem Designwettbewerb gewonnen habe. lol

Ich danke auf jeden Fall PCGH für diese nette Überaschung mit einem nagelneuen _*bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3*_, der sehr sehr edel aussieht! Jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch eine CPU und meine Frau bekommt ihren neuen Rechner, da wir ja bei dem PCGH rüstet auf leider nicht erfolgreich waren damit. Desweiteren möchte ich _*Listan*_ dafür danken, die offensichtlich den Preis zur Verfügung gestellt haben... sehr coole Aktion!


----------



## Born2BeAzz (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner! Aber eine Sache wundert mich dann doch. 
Steht in den Bedingungen nicht unter 3., dass alle Gewinner benachrichtigt werden und ihren Gewinn bestätigen müssen? 
Mir scheint so, als seien die Gewinner allesamt überrascht von der Lieferung. 
Nicht, dass ich jemandem den Gewinn nicht gönne aber ich für meinen Teil habe nicht all meine Daten in die E-Mail mit der richtigen Antwort geschrieben und damit offenbar jegliche Chance auf Erfolg schon im Vorhinein verwirkt. 

Schade drum... 

Aber nochmal, an alle Glücklichen meine neidischsten Glückwünsche!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



Born2BeAzz schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner! Aber eine Sache wundert mich dann doch.
> Steht in den Bedingungen nicht unter 3., dass alle Gewinner benachrichtigt werden und ihren Gewinn bestätigen müssen?
> Mir scheint so, als seien die Gewinner allesamt überrascht von der Lieferung.
> Nicht, dass ich jemandem den Gewinn nicht gönne aber ich für meinen Teil habe nicht all meine Daten in die E-Mail mit der richtigen Antwort geschrieben und damit offenbar jegliche Chance auf Erfolg schon im Vorhinein verwirkt.
> ...




Ja, ich war auch etwas verwundert aber beschwere mich jetzt natürlich nicht. Hätte es bestimmt mitbekommen wenn ich angeschrieben worden wäre. Hab auch nochmal nachgesehen und habe meine Daten komplett in der Mail angegeben, so das man mich wohl nichtmehr separat anschreiben musste. Bin mir sicher, das es im Fall der Fälle sicher zu einer Nachfrage gekommen wäre und man nicht einfach Leute ausgeschlossen hat, die ihre Daten nicht in der Gewinnspielteilnahme angegeben haben.   Wie gesagt, musste auch seit unzähligen Jahren auf einen Gewinn warten... kann halt (leider) nicht jeder gewinnen, obwohl man manchmal schon daran zweifeln könnte das wirklich Preise verlost werden. lol


----------



## HeinzNeu (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Also ich werde mich in aller Form darüber beschweren, dass ich zuvor nicht benachrichtigt wurde, wie es versprochen war.


----------



## Born2BeAzz (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Also ich werde mich in aller Form darüber beschweren, dass ich zuvor nicht benachrichtigt wurde, wie es versprochen war.



Das ist nicht nötig. Leite den Gewinn einfach an mich weiter, damit ist die Angelegenheit vom Tisch! 😉😜


----------



## HeinzNeu (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Dir fehlt die Befugnis darüber zu entscheiden.
Viel interessanter finde ich meinen Account zu löschen.


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wie jetz, du gewinnst und meckerst auch noch rum?

Sei doch froh.

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## zeroz (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Finde diese Art von Kommunikation auch nicht wirklich professionell. Woher weiß ich nun ob ich  gewonnen habe, wenn die Pakete jetzt so an die Gewinner versandt werden. Bei einer Benachrichtigung würde man es wenigstens wissen. Warten lassen und dann kommentarlos verschicken das ist einfach nur ein Unding. Ein Statement dazu wäre interessant.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Ich hab wohl einen Dark Rock 3 Pro gewonnen. War heute in der Post, einfach so.
Im Betreff steht: PCGH-Gewinnspiel vom 16.01.2015

Herzlichen Dank an PCGH und an listan / BeQuiet.


----------



## Niza (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*

Wozu beschweren ?

Bezahlt ihr etwa etwas fürs Gewinnspiel ?

Denkt immer daran :
Einen Geschenkten Gaul, schaut man nicht ins Maul.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Astra-Coupe (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: 14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil*



zeroz schrieb:


> Warten lassen und dann kommentarlos verschicken das ist einfach nur ein Unding.



Für mich zeichnet sich hier mittlerweile nur ein "Unding" ab... und zwar die Mentalität von Leuten, für die geschenkt anscheinend noch zu teuer ist! 

Es war ein Gewinnspiel, in dem jeder die gleichen Chancen hatte etwas zu gewinnen und niemand war verpflichtet überhaupt Preise für die Leserschaft zur Verfügung zu stellen! Kaum zeichnet sich jedoch ab, das einige leer ausgehen (übrigens normal in Gewinnspielen ), kommen wieder die Neider und schlechten Verlierer mit "180 Puls" in das Forum und machen dem Gewinnspielveranstalter Vorwürfe, die jenseits von gut und böse liegen... 

Erstens, wenn das Paket bei euch zu Hause ankommt dann wisst ihr doch bescheid das ihr gewonnen habt und wenn keines kommt - es gibt sicher noch viele viele andere die diesmal leer ausgegangen sind, nicht nur euch! 
Zweitens, ich als Veranstalter einer solchen Aktion würde bei solchen Benehmen von einigen Leuten schlicht und ergreifend sagen - "dann gibts halt keine kostenlosen Gewinne mehr in Zukunft!" 
Problem gelöst oder? Ihr habt keinen Grund euch über eure zwanghaft zusammengesponnenen Probleme zu ärgern und irgendwem die Schuld am schlechten Arbeits- oder Schultag zu geben, sowie PCGH hat das Problem los sich an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Anschuldigungen stellen zu müssen. 

Sorry für mich haben alle die sich hier so künstlich aufplustern ein großes Einstellungsproblem und völlig verdient nix gewonnen. Ich bin in der Vergangenheit mit den Mods hier auch schon aneinandergeraten in einigen hitzigen Diskussionen, was für mich heisst es war in meinen Augen eine faire Auswahl der Gewinner aber was hier gerade los ist wirkt arg lächerlich. Ich verstehe ja, das es noch einen Tick (aber wirklich nicht mehr als einen Tick) komfortabler sowie vorteilhafter gewesen wäre für PCGH, die Gewinner wie versprochen anzuschreiben aber mit Sicherheit beschwert sich von den Gewinnern keiner über den Ablauf, denn wir freuen uns einfach auch mal etwas gewonnen zu haben. Pumpt doch einfach mal ein bischen weniger Adrenalin durch eure Adern, blos weil in China schon wieder ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist, muss man doch nicht jedesmal seinen Anstand vergessen. Man kann eure Anliegen so einfach in einer netten, kurzen Textform unterbringen, auf die jeder Moderator der eine Antwort hat, sicherlich liebend gerne antworten würde. Ihr vermittelt aber mehr den Eindruck als würde man sich freiwillig "mit einem grinsen kopfüber in den nächsten Häcksler stürzen", da euch sowieso egal ist wie die Antwort ausfällt... ihr seid nur stinkig weil ihr evtl. nichts gewonnen habt und jetzt den Frust an anderen auslasst.

PS: Ich spiele regelmäßig Gewinnspiele mit und habe wie gesagt seit etwa 15 Jahren nichts das wertvoller ist als 5€ mehr gewonnen (Playstation 1 kam damals ganz neu raus, das weiss ich noch). Solche Aktionen werden von mir nach dem "fire and forget"-Prinzip gemacht... ich musste erst wieder suchen um zu wissen warum ich überhaupt etwas gewonnen habe! Ihr könnt teilnehmen aber alles andere liegt ohnehin nichtmehr in eurer Hand also warum sollte man seine Energien für etwas verschwenden das man nicht beeinflussen kann?  Solche Verläufe wie hier beobachtete ich schon einige Male und kann nur den Kopf schütteln. Es ist als würden manche Leute zum erstenmal bei so etwas mitmachen und dann täglich nur auf die EMails schauen, was von den tollen Preisen sie bei diesem Gewinnspiel denn bekommen - fast so als würde ihnen ein Gewinn durch die Teilnahme zugesichert sein. Umso größer ist die Entäuschung, sobald sie feststellen das es diesmal nicht geklappt hat und dann wird dem Zorn im entsprechenden Forum Luft gemacht.

PSS: Das Alles spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder und muss weder geteilt noch als fix hingenommen werden. Gerne lasse ich mich vernünftig eines besseren belehren, wieso ihr euch jetzt darüber so echauffiert aber im Moment fällt mir wirklich kein anderer Grund dafür ein. 

=========

Die Smileys gibt es bei diesem Beitrag kostenlos dazu, wenn ich auch sonst eher sparsam damit umgehe, so schienen mir diesmal einfach viele davon ziemlich passend. Rechtschreiblehrer und Konsorten dürfen meine Rechtschreibung gerne per PN korregieren - im Thread hat sowas nichts zu suchen.


----------

